# Campfire In A Can



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

During our last camping trip I looked into the world of portable campfires. I wanted a easy to use, clean, safe, fire pit. After looking at them online and there prices I bought a Camco littel red campfire in a can. At just under one cubic foot 12"x12"x12" it doesn't take up that much space and is up and on in no time. A picture can be seen here http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8368 . James


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I kind of like that!

Let me know how it works out for you.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Are those ceramic logs? Could be a real nice alternative when fires are banned.....or building a full fire just isn't practical (rain, placement, time, etc.)


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Wally World sells the Little Red Campfire for $98.98 - no shipping if you pick it up from your local Wally World store.

*Little Red Campfire*​


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Are those ceramic logs? Could be a real nice alternative when fires are banned.....or building a full fire just isn't practical (rain, placement, time, etc.)


Why yes thay are ceramic logs. Our wally world does not stock them I paid $106.24 shipped to my door (It's not safe to shop at the mall anymore). The unit is lite weight and will run for a long time off a 20 lbs LP tank. James


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

I got one and we love it. You can get going very fast if something changes you can shut it down and do something else. Puts off good heat the only thing I miss is the coals a real fire makes. Runs about 20 hours on a 20 lb lp tank. I give a 85% as good as fire, marshmallows taste strange so I wouldn't use it for that.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

jgheesling said:


> marshmallows taste strange so I wouldn't use it for that.


I was just going to ask "But what about s'mores?"

That is a pretty cool little product though. This past summer is the first time we have been in parks where campfires are not allowed, and it's just not the same without one. That could be a reasonable alternative.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

We don't have the little red campfire, but a similar thing just different brand. Used it a couple times over the last year or so when campfires were not allowed. Worked well, and always have people coming up, saying what a great idea it was!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> That is a pretty cool little product though. This past summer is the first time we have been in parks where campfires are not allowed, and it's just not the same without one. That could be a reasonable alternative.


...or you camp where the do allow fires.


----------



## rvman (Jan 1, 2008)

Campfire in a can is CRAP! Its clumsy bulky and HEAVY! If you are an Older person like me DO NOT BUY THIS because I can barely lift it. When I was finished with it it was COVERED in black suit and so I was covered in black suit. I'm sticking to my trusty regular campfire the way it was invented over 10,000 years ago. This is a BAD product.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Well then


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Well, I went out and weighed my campfire in a can and it is 13.5 lbs. As for the soot, either the orifice or the inlet were/are clogged/dirty as propane is a clean burning fuel. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GarethsDad said:


> Well, I went out and weighed my campfire in a can and it is 13.5 lbs. As for the soot, *either* the orifice or the inlet were/are clogged/dirty as propane is a clean burning fuel. James


Did you mean "neither"?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Well, I went out and weighed my campfire in a can and it is 13.5 lbs. As for the soot, *either* the orifice or the inlet were/are clogged/dirty as propane is a clean burning fuel. James


Did you mean "neither"?
[/quote]
Either (adjective) both, being the one or the other of. James


----------

